# Anyone else notice this trend?



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I see alot of clubs now days allowing cars to fly plaques with wheels and a cd player. I mean when I was in a club our rules stated to have a plaque you had to have paint hydros etc etc. I see SO many Big Bodies w/ stock paint and wheels rolling acting like they are lowrider kings. If you have a stock car with wheels do you think clubs should allow plaques? I pretty much mean like newer cars Lincolns Cadis shit like that.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

No 4 doors unless big bodies and towncars


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Its their club, let them do what they want


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

No. Should have at least paint and rims with a few mods first...


----------



## 5150Vato (Dec 6, 2004)

Simon loco, MrImpala. Let the vatos enjoy the sport of lowriding. La raza que este orgullosa.
PAZ

CC


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2004, 11:48 PM
> *I see alot of clubs now days allowing cars to fly plaques with wheels and a cd player. I mean when I was in a club our rules stated to have a plaque you had to have paint hydros etc etc. I see SO many Big Bodies w/ stock paint and wheels rolling acting like they are lowrider kings. If you have a stock car with wheels do you think clubs should allow plaques? I pretty much mean like newer cars Lincolns Cadis shit like that.
> [snapback]2481048[/snapback]​*


yes *AND* no. I know what you're talkin about with those that just throw a cd player and the newest rims on and think they're LRM or Tailgate material. Sometimes however, it depends on what's done. If your car or truck is mainly completed with a few minor exceptions, then ok, I don't see too much of a problem, as long as the problem is being handled. But if all that person has is a stereo and rims, then WTF?

as far as paint, as much as I love the flaked out and diamond dust, sometimes I just love to see something not always done like pinstriping or a continuous mural (within taste though). Just depends on what the club likes homie


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

some car clubs have different standards, and different rules

im sure there's clubs out there that wouldn't let cars in that are not completely done right, and not thrown together in a month and look good 4 a picture, no matter if it was a rag caddy or 57 or whatever


and its not just a car you are allowing, its also a person

what good is a rag impala with full chrome under carriage, 12 batts, 4 pumps....if they owner has a shitty attitude or is a total asshole?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Im not saying any one in general I just see SO many newer cars. I mean since rims became 220.00 it seems like its cheaper to buy 13's w/ tires than to buy 4 new stock tires for your wheels you know. When I first started lowriding i paid 1200.00 for my d's


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2004, 11:48 PM
> *I see alot of clubs now days allowing cars to fly plaques with wheels and a cd player. I mean when I was in a club our rules stated to have a plaque you had to have paint hydros etc etc. I see SO many Big Bodies w/ stock paint and wheels rolling acting like they are lowrider kings. If you have a stock car with wheels do you think clubs should allow plaques? I pretty much mean like newer cars Lincolns Cadis shit like that.
> [snapback]2481048[/snapback]​*


do you think people should be able to fly club plaques if the car is juiced,has rims, and a cd player and just the stock paint?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Dec 6 2004, 11:56 PM
> *some car clubs have different standards, and different rules
> 
> im sure there's clubs out there that wouldn't let cars in that are not completely done right, and not thrown together in a month and look good 4 a picture, no matter if it was a rag caddy or 57 or whatever
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

no clubs around here....no lows around here


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

i can see your point.. but what is the difference between a fully restored to factory condition impala, with a plaque, that a completely factory cadillac?

besides age.... and yes the imp has to be redone.. but factory stock is factory stock.....

i dont think there is anything out there nicer than a fresh stock caddy with rims as a daily....
what a good way to represent.. than rollin a clean daily...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Dec 7 2004, 12:56 AM
> *
> 
> what good is a rag impala with full chrome under carriage, 12 batts, 4 pumps....if they owner has a shitty attitude or is a total asshole?
> [snapback]2481075[/snapback]​*


excellent point.

Depends on the club I guess. I can see a newer club allowing that, but not a club that has been around for a while and has some degree of standards.  

In the end, I guess it's just what club you are in and what they are about. I prefer clean and simple og cars with juice and chrome, but are super clean. I wouldn't want to rep a known club unless my car was super clean point blank. I don't care for kandy too much and doubt I'll ever join another club, but oh well I"M DRINKING AND ITS ALL GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

A persons attitude can make a big difference I agree. Don't think it would matter if a car was built in a month or 10 years if its a bad car its a bad car. I saw a 61 that was built in a month from BTC that was fucking bad ass. I guess my whole point is the defenition of lowriding has changed with the invention of the 200.00 wire wheels i see SO many cars on wheels and stock paint its amazing


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2004, 12:15 AM
> *excellent point.
> 
> Depends on the club I guess.  I can see a newer club allowing that, but not a club that has been around for a while and has some degree of standards.
> ...


another excellent point

a lot of newer clubs would rather take in cars that are under construction and help build the car up, my club included in that category. All clubs have standards, some are set at perfection, some set at basics, some set somewhere in between, some just don't care at all


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 01:17 AM
> *i see SO many cars on wheels and stock paint its amazing
> [snapback]2481117[/snapback]​*


well be happy man. When I see a traditional with nothing done to it except for some chrome 13s I get happy, because there isn't much over here worth while to look at, right now anyway.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Dec 6 2004, 10:07 PM
> *i can see your point.. but what is the difference between a fully restored to factory condition impala, with a plaque, that a completely factory cadillac?
> 
> besides age.... and yes the imp has  to be redone.. but factory stock is factory stock.....
> ...



The work it takes to get a 40 year old impala is WAY different than a stock cadillac. Im not dogging anyone by any means lowriding is as mainstream as ever which can be like a double edged sword good and bad. I wanted to get a good topic going cuz there is so much bullshit in off topic. I have owned many cars from cadis to lincolns to impalas to suv's and they all have there positives and negatives.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2004, 01:20 AM
> *well be happy man.  When I see a traditional with nothing done to it except for some chrome 13s I get happy, because there isn't much over here worth while to look at, right now anyway.
> [snapback]2481122[/snapback]​*


so so true


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 12:20 AM
> *The work it takes to get a 40 year old impala is WAY different than a stock cadillac. Im not dogging anyone by any means lowriding is as mainstream as ever which can be like a double edged sword good and bad. I wanted to get a good topic going cuz there is so much bullshit in off topic. I have owned many cars from cadis to lincolns to impalas to suv's and they all have there positives and negatives.
> [snapback]2481123[/snapback]​*


you make good points man, and yes, restoring is a lot different than buying something and leaving it stock, so I'd have more pride in the 40 year old Impala that I spent 10 years restoring than a 2005 Caddy that I just bought yesterday and put wires on

you say you've owned many, but have you built many in all the different categories? After a while, imagination takes you so far before you run out and gotta start runnin on balls to build something that'll inspire the old and new, which is why some people either take a million years to finish a project or just stop all together and build themselves a good daily to drive and represent in


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 12:57 AM
> * When I first started lowriding i paid 1200.00 for my d's
> [snapback]2481079[/snapback]​*


you got a deal.  I remember all chome Daytons being 1600 and ANY OTHER KO still being over 1K. Damn player KOs use to run $1200 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2004, 12:29 AM
> *you got a deal.   I remember all chome Daytons being 1600 and ANY OTHER KO still being over 1K.  Damn player KOs use to run $1200  :0
> [snapback]2481146[/snapback]​*


and to think that now you can find player KO's for $85 a piece at a few shops :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

We all build cars within our budgets some people can afford 10k paint jobs some cant I just want everyones opinions about the trend of putting wheels on just about anything. I saw 3 cars with wires today picking up my kids from school an 80's 4dr cadi a whit big body and a mustang just made me think


----------



## BLVD-ROLLER (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 03:17 AM
> *A persons attitude can make a big difference I agree. Don't think it would matter if a car was built in a month or 10 years if its a bad car its a bad car. I saw a 61 that was built in a month from BTC that was fucking bad ass. I guess my whole point is the defenition of lowriding has changed with the invention of the 200.00 wire wheels i see SO many cars on wheels and stock paint its amazing
> [snapback]2481117[/snapback]​*



:0 WOW


----------



## BLVD-ROLLER (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Dec 7 2004, 03:32 AM
> *and to think that now you can find player KO's for $85 a piece at a few shops :0
> [snapback]2481153[/snapback]​*


Shut up stupid what would you know about lowriding or a lowrider car when you have a truck...
:thumbsdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 01:32 AM
> *We all build cars within our budgets some people can afford 10k paint jobs some cant I just want everyones opinions about the trend of putting wheels on just about anything. I saw 3 cars with wires today picking up my kids from school an 80's 4dr cadi a whit big body and a mustang just made me think
> [snapback]2481155[/snapback]​*


Answer----> because you can buy a set of cheap 13s w/tires now for less than a set of ALUMINUM 5 STARS :roflmao: Everyone wants wheels and 13s are so damn cheap now.


----------



## 5150Vato (Dec 6, 2004)

OUCH


PAZ 

CC


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

damn blvd, that shit gonna be deleted quick style


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

DONT BE HATING CUZ I ROLL ON 15-7 WIRES ON MY T-BIRD...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

:0 this is should cause some BS :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

It could be worse, we could ride like Notorious67.










:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I guess this topic has gone to the shits already. I just wanted peoples opinions as to what they feel about the lateset trends. Im not knocking anyone or trying to point fingers just wanted a decent discussion about lowriding


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

I was enjoyin it til it went to the crapper


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Personally, I belive that a club plaque shouldn't be on a car until it is finished. I've seen many cars with plaques but theyre missing paint, or interior, or detail work... in my eyes that reflects poorly on the club, because they don't have any high standards. You have to set the bar somewhere so that people can distinguish the real riders and those who just want to "belong" by slappin on some rims. Thats just my 2 cents, though


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Cars are never finished :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Dec 7 2004, 01:34 AM
> *Cars are never finished :biggrin:
> [snapback]2481306[/snapback]​*


or at least not until you sell it :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 6 2004, 11:50 PM
> *It could be worse, we could ride like Notorious67.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Dec 6 2004, 11:34 PM
> *Cars are never finished :biggrin:
> [snapback]2481306[/snapback]​*


you missed my point, cabron! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Maybe some people cant afford a custom paint and hydros. Maybe they just like the ko wheels with there stock paint.  
The club I'm in all there rides are lifted. its a rule but i'm not cause there are other things on my ride that stand out then hydros would..plus I cant afford them right now anyway


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 6 2004, 11:39 PM
> *you missed my point, cabron!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2481321[/snapback]​*


I see what you're saying but if its clean its clean. Ive seen stock paint jobs that are years old look better than new paint jobs...I guess it all depends...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 6 2004, 11:50 PM
> *It could be worse, we could ride like Notorious67.
> 
> 
> ...


id roll that ...btw nice house..


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Dec 6 2004, 11:44 PM
> *I see what you're saying but if its clean its clean. Ive seen stock paint jobs that are years old look better than new paint jobs...I guess it all depends...
> [snapback]2481334[/snapback]​*


I'm not saying cars arent clean without everything full show n shit... Im sayin cars with plaques that barely run :uh: I dont see why someone who has a cd player, subs, tv monitors and some nice rims on their ride cant sport a plaque if it gets :thumbsup: but when u dont know if it was driven or pulled to the show and its sporting a club plaque :twak: :thumbsdown:

Hows ur ride comin along, by the way fool


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 7 2004, 12:00 AM
> *Hows ur ride comin along, by the way fool
> [snapback]2481361[/snapback]​*


Its coming along ok, not as fast as I want it to be but bullshit comes up. Either way its gonna get done, I spend every dollar I Get on it. I got a few more things to do to it before the painter gets a hold of it :cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

LOWRIDING HAS TO GROW, AND START SOME WHERE......MOST WILL CHANGE THERE Cars IN TIME, NEW CLUB HAVE TO START FROM THE GROUND UP, BUT EVEN OLD CLUBS LIKE GROUPE CC, THERES BEEN VATOS WITH 2 DOORS STOCK PAINT JOBS, THAT CAN FLY COLORS.....NOT EVERYONE A BALLER...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Dec 7 2004, 12:09 AM
> *Its coming along ok, not as fast as I want it to be but bullshit comes up. Either way its gonna get done, I spend every dollar I Get on it. I got a few more things to do to it before the painter gets a hold of it :cheesy:
> [snapback]2481377[/snapback]​*


  So much bullshit's been around mine its not even funny... but its up and running again, not gonna go all out wit it just yet.. savin up for a place to keep the low low safe :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 7 2004, 12:16 AM
> *  So much bullshit's been around mine its not even funny... but its up and running again, not gonna go all out wit it just yet.. savin up for a place to keep the low low safe  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2481389[/snapback]​*


I know what you mean :roflmao: I Dont know where im gonna keep it  I guess its just time to buy some fire and if anyone fucks with it they get a slug in their ass :cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 7 2004, 12:23 AM
> *Personally, I belive that a club plaque shouldn't be on a car until it is finished. I've seen many cars with plaques but theyre missing paint, or interior, or detail work... in my eyes that reflects poorly on the club, because they don't have any high standards. You have to set the bar somewhere so that people can distinguish the real riders and those who just want to "belong" by slappin on some rims. Thats just my 2 cents, though
> [snapback]2481279[/snapback]​*


GOOD POINT,,,IN OUR CLUB YOU HAVE TO MEET SOME STANDERS TO FLY A PLAQUE,,,BELIVE IT OR NOT THE LAST 5 CARS THAT I BUILT COULDNT FLY A PLAQUE.......( WHY NO 5.20S) THAT A LAW IN GROUPE,IMPERIALS AND LIFESTYLE, AND A FEW OTHER CLUBS...LOOK AT THIS RIDE....ONLY 1 SHOW IN THE LAST 8 YEARS


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Thats a nice monte  5.20s suck anyway :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2004, 12:23 AM
> *GOOD POINT,,,IN OUR CLUB YOU HAVE TO MEET SOME STANDERS TO FLY A PLAQUE,,,BELIVE IT OR NOT THE LAST 5 CARS  THAT I BUILT COULDNT FLY A PLAQUE.......(  WHY  NO 5.20S)  THAT A LAW IN GROUPE,IMPERIALS AND LIFESTYLE, AND A FEW OTHER CLUBS...LOOK AT THIS RIDE....ONLY 1 SHOW IN THE LAST 8 YEARS
> [snapback]2481405[/snapback]​*


i like dat monte :biggrin: you couldn't sport a plaque on your 60 rag either?


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

i see clubs that have these rules but someone always gets away with it....not really meeting the requirements but yet they are in for some reason


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 7 2004, 12:30 AM
> *i see clubs that have these rules but someone always gets away with it....not really meeting the requirements but yet they are in for some reason
> [snapback]2481424[/snapback]​*


maybe that's the member that buys all the beer :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 7 2004, 02:31 AM
> *maybe that's the member that buys all the beer  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2481428[/snapback]​*


*FUCK YEAH* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

Were just about to start a new club (Mi Estilo CC), but were from a small town, and there are few of us.

So at this time were having a hard time deciding what restrictions or standerds to set........we don't want to be to strict cuz were just starting out, and were we are from there just isn't a very good representation of lowriding.

Out of the top main customs to have on your ride...

Sound
Wheels
Paint
Engine
Interior

custome wheels is a must, and at least 2 of the others. It's a low restriction, but like I said, were just starting out.

You can see some of the rides on my home page

http://www.cardomain.com/id/myfamiliacc
There are a few more then that

Including some OG impalas, with the only restriction being that they look clean and not rust buckets lol


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 7 2004, 01:26 AM
> *i like dat monte  :biggrin:  you couldn't sport a plaque on your 60 rag either?
> [snapback]2481417[/snapback]​*


HAD 155/80 I REALLY DONT CARE FOR 5.20S I DRIVE FAST IN MY SHIT,,,AL MY RIDES 350/350 SHIT, BUT IT WAS A RULE............ONE DAY THEY CHANGE IT CAUSE THERE ANIT NO 520 ANYMORE


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2004, 12:43 AM
> *HAD 155/80  I REALLY DONT CARE FOR 5.20S  I DRIVE FAST IN MY SHIT,,,AL MY RIDES  350/350 SHIT, BUT IT WAS A RULE............ONE DAY THEY CHANGE IT CAUSE THERE ANIT NO 520 ANYMORE
> [snapback]2481462[/snapback]​*


  since we on tha subject of wheels... might u have any pics of white nipples and hubs with everythin else chrome? i think thats what i want to order from you but i havent seen it..... not sure how its gonna look :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah I know of one of those clubs thats gonna have a meeting to see if they can choose an alternative to the 520 14" tire


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

if everyone coo with it then yes


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

when you're flying a plaque you're representing your club...that's like speaking on behalf of others..so you better have your shit up to standards or else your club gives off the wrong impression, and like the saying goes, you're only as strong as your weakest link. So I guess it all comes down to what the standards are.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Dec 7 2004, 09:38 AM
> *when you're flying a plaque you're representing your club...that's like speaking on behalf of others..so you better have your shit up to standards or else your club gives off the wrong impression, and like the saying goes, you're only as strong as your weakest link. So I guess it all comes down to what the standards are.
> [snapback]2481689[/snapback]​*



good point but not every club chapter follows the club rules.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

whatever the club wants it how it should be, not how other clubs do it


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2004, 01:50 AM
> *It could be worse, we could ride like Notorious67.
> 
> 
> ...




you know damn well I work to hard to own a g-body, my brake setup for my Impala cost more than a mint condition g-body.




as for the original topic, I agree with Brent, alot of people now days are taking the lazy way out, lowriding is not about stock paint and interior, its about customizing, wtf is custom about a financed big body fleetwood or town car with $200 wheels, stock paint, stock interior, and stock engine?????????????????


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

if you build it they will come.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 7 2004, 08:02 AM
> *you know damn well I work to hard to own a g-body, my brake setup for my Impala cost more than a mint condition g-body.
> as for the original topic, I agree with Brent, alot of people now days are taking the lazy way out, lowriding is not about stock paint and interior, its about customizing, wtf is custom about a financed big body fleetwood or town car with $200 wheels, stock paint, stock interior, and stock engine?????????????????
> [snapback]2481800[/snapback]​*


come on...lowriding is lowriding, if your sitting shotgun with your homie everyweek,are you not a lowrider??? yes it is about taken a car to the next level, but it takes time,doesnt happin over nite,,,,we souldnt knock the young bunks for geting into the game, we sould welcome them!!!!!!!!!! lowriding is love .pride and respect,anyone can be a lowrider or rep for lowriding......peace.....oh good morning


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Yeah people are too worried about taking most members nowdays. Than putting more effort in.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Dec 7 2004, 08:38 AM
> *when you're flying a plaque you're representing your club...that's like speaking on behalf of others..so you better have your shit up to standards or else your club gives off the wrong impression, and like the saying goes, you're only as strong as your weakest link. So I guess it all comes down to what the standards are.
> [snapback]2481689[/snapback]​*


i think this is the best reply to this topic...seems like alot of people overlooked this point....im not in a club but if i was and (say my ride was kandied, juiced, and chromed out) i wouldnt want other club members with just a set of wheels and a cd player riding around sporting a plaque


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i dont see anything wrong with stock paint. if it shines, and the body is straight and it isnt a color that looks like shit, then theres nothing wrong with that. but i dont think a plaque should be flown unless the car is presentably clean. cars are never done theres always something to do, to change or to add. 
our club only allows a plaque up if the car is clean in and out, on wheels and is lifted. and we dont allow strangers, only people that we know in and out, like family. we got a few homies that kick it with us that we consider family and have clean rides but cannot fly the plaque because they are not lifted. i think a set standard is good. its better to have 3 clean ass rides repin than a dozen beaters driving around with a plaque. 
would lifestyle or southside be as well known and looked up to if some of there cars were junk?
i would be embarassed to drive around with beat up interior and clean paint *and* _fly a plaque. _i guess its how much respect you have for your club.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I guess everyone has a different idea of why they are or want to be in a club. Like it was mentioned, some clubs seem to think that quantity can make up for quality. I would rather see ONE very clean car roll in with NO plaque over a dozen half-decent cars flying plaques. Sure a club is about the people and the attitudes that they bring. But it is a CAR CLUB..not a friends/good people club. I think that BOTH the cars and people have to be up to par.....but it seems that sometimes the cars get overlooked because he's a nice guy or has big plans??? That plaques represents your club and if he's out riding a bucket or a fairly stock car or a project ..then that is what the people see and associate with your club. You're only as strong as your weakest link.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2004, 11:40 AM
> *come on...lowriding is lowriding, if your sitting shotgun with your homie everyweek,are you not a lowrider??? yes it is about taken a car to the next level, but it takes time,doesnt happin over  nite,,,,we souldnt knock the young  bunks for geting into the  game, we sould welcome them!!!!!!!!!! lowriding is love .pride and respect,anyone can be a lowrider or rep for lowriding......peace.....oh good morning
> [snapback]2482079[/snapback]​*



I agree, but still custom paint is a part of lowriding, I think people are taking the easy way out and leaving stock paint on with no intentions of changing it, lowriding isnt about stock.


But I do agree we should welcome the new comers, I am thankful for them, thats means less idiots on the streets with ricers. So yes, I am glad to see a new guy get any kind of american car and lowride it, BUT, he cant act like he is king, until he proves so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 7 2004, 12:29 PM
> *i dont see anything wrong with stock paint. if it shines, and the body is straight and it isnt a color that looks like shit, then theres nothing wrong with that. but i dont think a plaque should be flown unless the car is presentably clean. cars are never done theres always something to do, to change or to add.
> our club only allows a plaque up if the car is clean in and out, on wheels and is lifted. and we dont allow strangers, only people that we know in and out, like family. we got a few homies that kick it with us that we consider family and have clean rides but cannot fly the plaque because they are not lifted. i think a set standard is good. its better to have 3 clean ass rides repin than a dozen beaters driving around with a plaque.
> would lifestyle or southside be as well known and looked up to if some of there cars were junk?
> ...




so you say stock paint is fine, but at the same time you use Lifestyle as a reference to make your point, but they dont allow stock paint jobs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 7 2004, 01:10 PM
> *I agree, but still custom paint is a part of lowriding, I think people are taking the easy way out and leaving stock paint on with no intentions of changing it, lowriding isnt about stock.
> [snapback]2482386[/snapback]​*


What about a nice ass factory color paint job? A nice ass factory color can cost quite a bit of money as well.  Maybe not as much as kandy ect..., but still costs.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Funny that I see this topic today....me and my younger cousin had a lengthy discussion over this topic last night....

I guess it really comes down to the what the club is allowing thier members to do with their rides. I do belive however that one must stay true to what the club standards are..for example is a club is made up of stock g-bodies and spokes and for the most part they all ride that way then so be it. To each his own, those guys even on stock paint and spokes may be the closest bunch of guys who have sincere friendships. Hey Im not mad at em..shit if they are happy and believe in each other and what they are doing..peace.

Now on the other hand if you are in a club with guys busting out cars that we all wanna build then the rules change a bit. I mean cmon...if 4 out 5 guys have custom paint, wheels, trunks, chrome...then the standard is already set....of course the 5th guy shouldnt really expect to represent his club rolling on stock paint and wheels...its all about staying true to the club. I believe its hard cuz...lets just say for arguments sake that 4 guys started out with stockers on spokes then the majority stepped up their cars..then should the rest be left out or have the plaques dropped cuz they havent been able to get it done yet....just hard.


i will say this though...whatever you do...whatever it may be...s
stock 64SS
custom 77 monte
spoked out Luxury sport
dropped Bug cali style
old school bomb......

DO IT TO YOUR LIKING....
BUT DO IT RIGHT....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2004, 01:15 PM
> *What about a nice ass factory color paint job?  A nice ass factory color can cost quite a bit of money as well.    Maybe not as much as kandy ect..., but still costs.
> [snapback]2482411[/snapback]​*




Black is the only stock color worth putting on a car.


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 7 2004, 03:21 PM
> *Black is the only stock color worth putting on a car.
> [snapback]2482443[/snapback]​*


white?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 7 2004, 01:21 PM
> *Black is the only stock color worth putting on a car.
> [snapback]2482443[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 7 2004, 11:18 AM
> *Funny that I see this topic today....me and my younger cousin had a lengthy discussion over this topic last night....
> 
> I guess it really comes down to the what the club is allowing thier members to do with their rides. I do belive however that one must stay true to what the club standards are..for example is a club is made up of stock g-bodies and spokes and for the most part they all ride that way then so be it. To each his own, those guys even on stock paint and spokes may be the closest bunch of guys who have sincere friendships. Hey Im not mad at em..shit if they are happy and believe in each other and what they are doing..peace.
> ...












:0 hello stranger


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 7 2004, 11:15 AM
> *so you say stock paint is fine, but at the same time you use Lifestyle as a reference to make your point, but they dont allow stock paint jobs.
> [snapback]2482410[/snapback]​*


a reference as to a standard. if you see a lifestyle car that isnt up to other lifestyle car quality, it makes you wonder what happened. by seeing what most of their cars look like you expect to see the same quality in all of its memebers rides. i dont know what rules lifestyle or southside has, maybe they have none, and just know what it takes to make a clean ride. the black 2door brougham with the molded top, is that one lifestyle (i thought it was but cant remember)?? black is stock, but that car is clean none the less. 

what does everyone mean by stock paint?? when i say stock, i mean not kandy, color may be off another car, but has been repainted or cleared and is not dull or blotched. clean.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

the ponit is we all dont start out with the best....we grow into it......time will tell, but you the mean time lets not hate on the young bucs,,,we sould help them and offer them advise..................cause lowriding does get better wth time


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2004, 11:56 AM
> *the ponit is  we all dont start out with the best....we grow into it......time will tell, but you the mean time lets not hate on the young bucs,,,we sould help them and offer them advise..................cause lowriding does get better wth time
> [snapback]2482512[/snapback]​*


hey bro I could agree with you more and that point. we all have started somewhere....Shit i drove a 1980 ford pinto as my first car!!!..when i was just 15 i was looking up to these guys around here who were doing it right. They took the time to let me know that i could do it also...just be in the right mind set. these young buck do need us..we do need to help and guide them along the way...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

My first car was a bone stock 78 Monte Carlo and I rode the stock caps (polished up and gleaming) with Goodyear Arriva whitewalls and armor all. I had bone stock CLEAN interior and Kenwood 4X10s in the rear deck. Let me tell you I was RIDER at 14. To me that was lowriding. I still like that look.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the question wasnt riders, but car club standards. cars that fly a plaque reflect the quality of cars in a club, and the respect of members for the club.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHOULD I FLY ONE ON MY NEW RIDE? :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 7 2004, 01:29 PM
> *the question wasnt riders, but car club standards. cars that fly a plaque reflect the quality of cars in a club, and the respect of members for the club.
> [snapback]2482571[/snapback]​*



Oh a club plaque, nah I wouldn't fly one at that time. You got to be an apprentice before a Journeyman right? In my opinion SUVs on 20s aint lowriders and neither are stock New Cadillacs on dubs. They shouldn't fly a lowrider plaque.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 7 2004, 04:38 PM
> *SHOULD  I FLY ONE ON MY NEW RIDE? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2482588[/snapback]​*


Now thats what i call riding with the doors open


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 7 2004, 12:42 PM
> *Now thats what i call riding with the doors open
> [snapback]2482595[/snapback]​*


and riding till the wheels fall off! :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm betting that the OG's rolling bombs prob thought the same thing when they saw the "newer" impalas being called lowriders...then the OG impala types thought the same thing when all the "newer" 80's lacs joined the scene...and now regals, cutty's...then bigbody's etc

IMO it comes down to 2 things:

1st - its all evolution...the reason people chose impala's was back then they were everywhere and cheap...but they ain't now LOL...the regals, cutty's, bigbodies, etc are 

2nd - we're gettin old


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 COAST ONE RIDE HE PICK UP LAST NIGHT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

custom canvas top. i wanted it to be a caddy but thats as close as i can get, like my tail lights?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

this is one of the best topics since richees theme car/art topic.....this should be in lowrider general.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah i agree...Richee's topic on the art.theme cars was a good one....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I did not intend to questions any clubs guidelines or rules. I may have sort of got on the wrong path with the question. Its like this. Im not rich by any means and I do my cars within my budgets some people talk alot of shit that have not ever seen my cars and are quick to talk shit. I WOULD LOVE to have a 10k paint job on my car but thats not in my budget. I will post 2 pictures of cars I have built that had stock paintjobs. Here is an example MrTravieso has a nice Lincoln with a RARE ass color which I think is really nice. If its SHINY and not dinged up and scratched theres no reason to redo it. Now I see guys with 90 cadis bumper fillers r broken has faded spots vinyl needs redone and they are rolling 14's and a plaque. Stock colors and or paint are not that bad as long as they are CLEAN. On the few stock paints i have had I get the cars I color sand and buff them call dingmaster out to get the little door dings out and a bottle of touchup to fix any imperfections it may have and the stripe the car. Theres alot of little things that can be done to make a car presentable that do not cost alot of money.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Stock paint full under carriage hydros chrome enginge radiator polished tranny striped mural rims sounds grill kit. Its a lowrider w/ a factory stock color.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 02:28 PM
> * Here is an example MrTravieso has a nice Lincoln with a RARE ass color which I think is really nice.
> [snapback]2482902[/snapback]​*



thanks  you are right about the budget shit........i chose 2 spend 300 on a matching stroller/carseat combo for my daughter than use that to get my interior done,  it matches the car tho! :biggrin:


those look nice by the way


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

This was also a stock paint job sounds mural striping chrome undercarriage rims and some gold plating


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 4 10's 2 pumps all chromed out.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

should've put this in lowrider general............its fairly impossible to have a good discussion in OT


but anyway. I agree! When went to the super show, I had my eye on bigbody caddies...........and I can't tell you how many I seen with stock interrior, with chromed out undies, and candy paint. Just cuz its leather don't mean its fresh!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Alot of people run their mouths and say i build junk or my cars are shitty. Thats ok with me I have earned everything I have legally and I have a family that does come before a 10k paint job. I am building a 64 right now and im into it for about 16k already. Now I know its not gonna be a show car but imagine if I took that 16k and put it into a cadi or lincoln..... Impalas are fucking EXPENSIVE and this one has every new piece of trim inside and out all chroming and polishing is done new interior kit alot of new sheet metal I have a digital dash alpine and fosgate sounds for it. PW's and its gonna be a HOK platinum silver. I know when it comes out it wont be perfect but perfect cars dont do 80 mph on the freeways and drive to your homies house on the weekends etc etc. It would be nice for all lowriders to be rich. BUt it doesnt take alot to build a nice car just takes the right ideas and the right motivation. This 95 cadi I had was a stock paint w/ gold leaf real 14x7 daytons (that i got on ebay for 180.00 100 spoke stamped deals are out there you just gotta look) alpine deck and eq 4 6x9's 3 10" JL audios 2 fosgate amps. @ pumps with an adex steel blocks 6 batteries. Also had a grill a continental kit new trim and reverse lights. Now it wasnt a show car but it was cool to go cruising in. I was into this car for about 10k


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 03:50 PM
> *Alot of people run their mouths and say i build junk or my cars are shitty. Thats ok with me I have earned everything I have legally and I have a family that does come before a 10k paint job. I am building a 64 right now and im into it for about 16k already. Now I know its not gonna be a show car but imagine if I took that 16k and put it into a cadi or lincoln..... Impalas are fucking EXPENSIVE and this one has every new piece of trim inside and out all chroming and polishing is done new interior kit alot of new sheet metal I have a digital dash alpine and fosgate sounds for it. PW's and its gonna be a HOK platinum silver. I know when it comes out it wont be perfect but perfect cars dont do 80 mph on the freeways and drive to your homies house on the weekends etc etc. It would be nice for all lowriders to be rich. BUt it doesnt take alot to build a nice car just takes the right ideas and the right motivation. This 95 cadi I had was a stock paint w/ gold leaf real 14x7 daytons (that i got on ebay for 180.00 100 spoke stamped deals are out there you just gotta look) alpine deck and eq 4 6x9's 3 10" JL audios 2 fosgate amps. @ pumps with an adex steel blocks 6 batteries. Also had a grill a continental kit new trim and reverse lights. Now it wasnt a show car but it was cool to go cruising in. I was into this car for about 10k
> [snapback]2482987[/snapback]​*



 I aint out to build a full show car that can't be driven. I want it to look nice on the boulevard. I got too many responsibilities to throw 10G's at paint and another 6-7 on a full custom interior. I like my impalas original anyway (except for wheels, lifts, and a little striping and maybe a mural or two) :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

a lot of times when you pick a cadi up, it looks decent. but if you really look, leather seats need to be redone, new wood grain, new emblems, new weather strippings, new tops, new hood hinges, grills rocker panels, carpet headliner, plus wraped frames, and extended a arms and so on. you also get electrical problems with the computers or whatever. its still a lot of work, and a lot to do. its not exactly the same as an old school, but usually when someone gets an oldschool they want to go thru everything to make sure everything is 100%. im sure you can just fix whats wrong with it and mash it like that. but usually people put more time into it. cadi are the same, but people usually just fix whats wrong with it and ride it like that. cadi parts arent as hard to find as impalas, but its getting harder. redoing the leather in a cadi is like getting a stock interior kit for an oldschool. i dont think people give cadis and other 80s and 70s cars enough credit when restored. its not like buying a 2003 or 4 and putting wheels on it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

this was how the seats looked. NOT bad but I was gonna redo them even if you redo em in pleather id rather have new pleather than torn leather


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with Mr Impala, that now anything with $180 rims is considered a Lowrider. To me I hate when someone with any lowered car rims considers themselves Lowriders. I think of Lowriders as prestigious, people and cars, and believe the title has to be earned. As Lowriding becomes more mainstream, the roots will get weaker.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 7 2004, 09:09 AM
> *Yeah people are too worried about taking most members nowdays. Than putting more effort in.
> [snapback]2482188[/snapback]​*


I still believe QUALITY not QUANTITY.. what good is your club if u got 89023423480 cars and they all half done sportin plaques? :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 7 2004, 06:23 PM
> * what good is your club if u got 89023423480 cars and they all half done sportin plaques?  :ugh:
> [snapback]2483522[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 7 2004, 04:23 PM
> *I still believe  QUALITY not QUANTITY.. what good is your club if u got 89023423480 cars and they all half done sportin plaques?  :ugh:
> [snapback]2483522[/snapback]​*


Let me rephraze that... HOW GOOD DOES YOUR CLUB LOOK IF YOUR CARS AREN'T CLEAN AND THEY"RE ALL SPORTING PLAQUES... (dents, bad chrome trim, rust spots, torn interior, primer)

Now Ill be the first one to admit i have never owed a lowrider, but i been into this lifestyle as far back as i can remember, and as hard as im working and supporting my baby boy, im savin up for my car's accessories. I want it to look clean and i want to come out right the first time. Im not going to rush anything just so i can ride with a plaque. Ill feel better about my efforts for my car if i know i've taken the time to plan shit out instead of just goin to a shop and say "do whatever u want as long as im serving fools" now im speaking from the point that i have seen or heard people do this and i know of clubs that let cars fly plaques and they arent really that clean. Im not trying to diss anyone out there, i know i dont have a leg to stand on, lowrider wise, but i do know the importance of dedication.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

another thing about strong clubs is members helping members with what theyre good at working with on cars. an older club i was in had several people that were really schooled at what was best on their cars. It was nice to wake up one saturday morning with a club member knockin on the door to get my lazy ass outta bed so he could help me tear into my 62's interior. he knew i had the fabric and he knew how to work with it best. Sometimes building a good club full of top notch cars takes building a club full of top notch friends. thats what lowriding is all about. Unity.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=71528]this has a plaque in it what do you think???


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 01:15 AM
> *I guess this topic has gone to the shits already. I just wanted peoples opinions as to what they feel about the lateset trends. Im not knocking anyone or trying to point fingers just wanted a decent discussion about lowriding
> [snapback]2481256[/snapback]​*


damn , fine go ahead tell every one you saw me 3-wheelin' ...meaning i only had three rims on (the other is on lay away!) oh well maybe someday i'll buy a vert lac like the one in "best of cadillac's"  beautiful car btw.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Dec 7 2004, 06:32 PM
> *[attachmentid=71528]this has a plaque in it what do you think???
> [snapback]2483562[/snapback]​*



looks like 98sharks car :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cars pictured in this thread are nice. theres alot of nice ass rides on this website. in addition there is alot of crap on this website too. i think on certain cars stock paint looks better. like impalas for instance, i prefer stock colors, stock interiors, some skirts, and some 13s with a nice setup and chromed engine, preferable without a top. on bigbody cadis i prefer stock paint also, triple black is the shit. i can go on about my tastes. but in reality everyone has their own standard to what they call clean, what they call a cruiser and what they call a show car. everyone has a budget. kind of trips me out when im in the classifieds and someone calls a car "mint"....a mint car would be a 1000 point car, and even then im sure theres flaws. putting a plaque on a 800 cutlass that is primered with a spray paint can, and has some beat up rims that is waking up the neighborhood at 3am. thats what gives lowriders a bad name.....cruising a nice clean low done with taste that isnt blowing smoke down the street is what gives lowriders the :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2004, 04:45 PM
> *putting a plaque on a 800 cutlass that is primered with a spray paint can, and has some beat up rims that is waking up the neighborhood at 3am. thats what gives lowriders a bad name.....cruising  a nice clean low done with taste  that isnt blowing smoke down the street is what gives lowriders the  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2483593[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 7 2004, 06:41 PM
> *looks like 98sharks car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2483580[/snapback]​*


no its my car from lexington,ky


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 7 2004, 06:51 PM
> *He's cheatin on her with this one
> [snapback]2483623[/snapback]​*


ILL HIT IT. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

DIPPINIT NEW RIDE :biggrin: GETTING READY FOR 2005


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

I always thought lowrider car should be different exotic, eccentric, exaggerated and so on and so on. When I see people flying plaques in a bucket rider it makes me really think different about there club and what there vision truly is however on the other hand every club has there own standards and every person has his so I respect that, My question is this when you do build a car with all the engine, trunk, undercarriage, pin- stripping/ gold leaf goodies what is so “badass” about stock interior no matter what year a car is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2004, 07:45 PM
> *cars pictured in this thread are nice. theres alot of nice ass rides on this website.  in addition there is alot of crap on this website too. i think on certain cars stock paint looks better.  like impalas for instance, i prefer stock colors, stock interiors, some skirts, and some 13s with a nice setup and chromed engine, preferable without a top.  on bigbody cadis i prefer stock paint also, triple black is the shit.  i can go on about my tastes.  but in reality everyone has their own standard to what they call clean, what they call a cruiser and what they call a show car.  everyone has a budget.  kind of trips me out when im in the classifieds and someone calls a car "mint"....a mint car would be a 1000 point car, and even then im sure theres flaws.  putting a plaque on a 800 cutlass that is primered with a spray paint can, and has some beat up rims that is waking up the neighborhood at 3am. thats what gives lowriders a bad name.....cruising  a nice clean low done with taste  that isnt blowing smoke down the street is what gives lowriders the  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2483593[/snapback]​*


I would have to agree with this. I prefer impalas, lacs, gbodies with factory color paint, 13s, chrome suspension and hydraulics. BUT the factory paint has to be DONE RIGHT.  

From most people's opinion on here I will never be good enough to represent a plaque again because I don't like kandy too much, but that is ok. :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 01:31 PM
> *Stock paint full under carriage hydros chrome enginge radiator polished tranny striped mural rims sounds grill kit. Its a lowrider w/ a factory stock color.
> 
> 
> ...


Who leafed it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

I just say let people do their thing, as long as they are lowriding, let eveyone lowride who wants to, as long as they put their hearts into thats all that is really important.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 7 2004, 08:05 PM
> *I just say let people do their thing, as long as they are lowriding, let eveyone lowride who wants to, as long as they put their hearts into thats all that is really important.
> [snapback]2484004[/snapback]​*


fo-sho....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

and for the record, my stock paint replys are comments made because I think its lame to see a nice lowrider with the dealer sticker still on the trunk lid, I mean, damn, have some pride and clean that shit off.


And if you have dealership installed TAPE pin stripes, do something about that too, that shit is UGLY.







I mean, sure alot of cars are being driven, and thats cool, it dont have to be candy, but it dont have to be like the other 10 million cars made the same year, body style and color either.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 7 2004, 11:21 PM
> *and for the record, my stock paint replys are comments made because I think its lame to see a nice lowrider with the dealer sticker still on the trunk lid, I mean, damn, have some pride and clean that shit off.
> 
> [snapback]2484213[/snapback]​*



I still got the dealer sticker on the trunk of my 64.......I think its cool :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 8 2004, 12:38 AM
> *I still got the dealer sticker on the trunk of my 64.......I think its cool :dunno:
> [snapback]2484493[/snapback]​*




damnit Tru, is it a metal emblem???????? dont tell me its a sticker


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

naw....I'm talking about the jack sticker lol. 
But I do plan on painting my car back stock silver


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 8 2004, 12:43 AM
> *naw....I'm talking about the jack sticker lol.
> But I do plan on painting my car back stock silver
> [snapback]2484508[/snapback]​*



the jacking sticker is cool.


part # 884 :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 7 2004, 11:21 PM
> *I mean, sure alot of cars are being driven, and thats cool, it dont have to be candy, but it dont have to be like the other 10 million cars made the same year, body style and color either.
> [snapback]2484213[/snapback]​*


true


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

I REMEMBER YOU HITTING THE SWITCH ON ME ON 1ST AND PACIFIC WHILE I WAS IN THE SILVERBULLET IN THIS LINC,IT WAS CLEAN,BACK TO THE TOPIC IVE SEEN PEOPLE FLYING PLAQUES WITH PRIMIER PAINT AND RIMS,IM LIKE MAN YOU CANT BE SERIOUS.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

LOL i hit switches on EVERYONE back then


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2004, 03:44 AM
> *LOL i hit switches on EVERYONE back then
> [snapback]2484950[/snapback]​*



bully :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2004, 02:44 AM
> *LOL i hit switches on EVERYONE back then
> [snapback]2484950[/snapback]​*



HATER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I do think it is silly to see cars running a plaque that just have wheels on them. Now maybe there isn't anything wrong with that.....as long as the person doesn't think they have the baddest shit in the world. 

I'm not running a plaque in my car...even though it has custom paint, redone interior, full hydrualic setup (chrome and clean), stereo and wire wheels. Honestly I just haven't taken the time to put it in....but also it is in part because I don't think its up to our highest club standards. But that will be taken care of with other cars. (I do need to put a plaque in).


One of the funniest things to me is when people look at a newer vehicle with wheels and say "DAMN thats clean!". Well it should be, its not that old..it should be clean. But to make that statement about an old car really means something to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 8 2004, 11:57 AM
> *
> One of the funniest things to me is when people look at a newer vehicle with wheels and say "DAMN thats clean!".    Well it should be, its not that old..it should be clean.  But to make that statement about an old car really means something to me.
> [snapback]2485871[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 8 2004, 10:57 AM
> *
> One of the funniest things to me is when people look at a newer vehicle with wheels and say "DAMN thats clean!".    Well it should be, its not that old..it should be clean.  But to make that statement about an old car really means something to me.
> [snapback]2485871[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 7 2004, 11:21 PM
> *and for the record, my stock paint replys are comments made because I think its lame to see a nice lowrider with the dealer sticker still on the trunk lid, I mean, damn, have some pride and clean that shit off.
> [snapback]2484213[/snapback]​*


"I think he's talking about me" (in best Homer Simpson whisper)  

not stock paint either... :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

IMO clubs should have some kind of standard regardless if the ride is completely restored with 10 of thousands or $$ or if the car has a nice paint job nice interior and some wheels. in my club you don't roll a plaque till it's show ready! but yeah it's up to the clubs on who they let roll a plaque and who they don't. i have seen some clean tight azz rides that rolled with clubs but didn't have a plaque cause the club didn't feel as if the car was ready. so to each it's on!!! and yeah wires has gotten dirt azz cheap. 

but now that brings up another question then? since wires are so cheap why in the hell do people be stealing cars just to get the damn wires off them. but there are rides with 2k-3k wheels on them either next to it or a couple of cars down and they don't bother it? can someone explain that concept..... :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

How bout this......guys that are in BIG name car clubs but don't have and never had a quality ride? Seen that before. :biggrin: How do they get in and wear a club shirt without even completing a car yet!?!?! :dunno:


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 8 2004, 01:20 PM
> *IMO clubs should have some kind of standard regardless if the ride is completely restored with 10 of thousands or $$ or if the car has a nice paint job nice interior and some wheels. in my club you don't roll a plaque till it's show ready! but yeah it's up to the clubs on who they let roll a plaque and who they don't. i have seen some clean tight azz rides  that rolled with clubs but didn't have a plaque cause the club didn't feel as if the car was ready. so to each it's on!!!
> [snapback]2486200[/snapback]​*


anyone thought about the geograghical aspect? except for some older or cali-influenced car clubs, clubs out side of the westcoast or aztlan for that matter probably dont nkow about these traditions(for lack of a better word)

when i stayed out in diego a while back, i remember this vato that word take down his plaque if his car got a little dust on it


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 8 2004, 12:15 PM
> *"I think he's talking about me" (in best Homer Simpson whisper)
> 
> not stock paint either... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2485953[/snapback]​*




not that sticker. thats the jacking instructions. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


i am talkin about them cheesy stickers the dealership puts on the outside of the trunk lid.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KOJAK_@Dec 8 2004, 12:38 PM
> *when i stayed out in diego a while back, i remember this vato that word take down his plaque if his car got a little dust on it
> [snapback]2486280[/snapback]​*



Thats a funny statement....because I have been driving my mercury daily for the past two months or so. Its winter....its cold....its rainy/snowy. The car gets dirty. Last weekend it was really nice, I shined the car up like crazy for a sunny day cruise. When I was rolling I was thinking to myself....right now is the time to have a plaque in (because it was all blinged up and I was solely out flossing). :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 8 2004, 01:42 PM
> *not that sticker.  thats the jacking instructions.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i am talkin about them cheesy stickers the dealership puts on the outside of the trunk lid.
> [snapback]2486293[/snapback]​*


damn - now that I re-read your post I should've figured thats what you meant  :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Dec 6 2004, 11:56 PM
> *some car clubs have different standards, and different rules
> 
> im sure there's clubs out there that wouldn't let cars in that are not completely done right, and not thrown together in a month and look good 4 a picture, no matter if it was a rag caddy or 57 or whatever
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

I belive to be in a club, you need respect them all and act as family, and your ride needs to have hydros or bags, rims, clean set ups. But you are right people put plaques in there windows and roll around in cars that have stock paint with some cleaned up rims and things. but thats my opion


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

So can i get a honest opinion about my ride and yes i ride on a budget. this is not factory paint but it's not candy either. the interior is fully coustomized and has a 2 pump setup! haven't got to the point of chroming yet but it is in the plans very soon and yes it's a daily driver as well. Rain, shine, sleet, or snow, i go's no where without the lo-lo!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 8 2004, 03:56 PM
> *damn - now that I re-read your post I should've figured thats what you meant   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2486779[/snapback]​*




I guess to make it more clear here.


Dont drive the car off the lot, and act like its the baddest shit out there.

Take some time to detail the car, personalize it, make it yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

uh oh, 67 is replying LOL. I figured he was going to reply about that minitruck. :0


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 8 2004, 04:01 PM
> *So can i get a honest opinion about my ride and yes i ride on a budget. this is not factory paint but it's not candy either. the interior is fully coustomized and has a 2 pump setup! haven't got to the point of chroming yet but it is in the plans very soon and yes it's a daily driver as well. Rain, shine, sleet, or snow, i go's no where without the lo-lo!
> [snapback]2487118[/snapback]​*


yuck.................nah just playin' dont worry about what people think homie just do your thing !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Dec 8 2004, 04:07 PM
> *yuck.................nah just playin' dont worry about what people think homie just do your thing !! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2487141[/snapback]​*


Don't worry i'm not. cause the garage shelfs tell the story (nothing but throphies) i don't have to! good looking out fleetwood!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 8 2004, 04:01 PM
> *i go's no where without the lo-lo!
> [snapback]2487118[/snapback]​*



Nice truck, but please don't consider it a Lowrider.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2004, 03:31 PM
> *Nice truck, but please don't consider it a Lowrider.
> [snapback]2487237[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 04:41 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2487268[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I've been in DOWN IV LIFE since 91 and have never had a plaque in any of my cars because none of then have been good enough, they all get better but I want our club to be Respected and know what it takes to get it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 8 2004, 04:58 PM
> *I've been in DOWN IV LIFE since 91 and have never had a plaque in any of my cars because none of then have been good enough, they all get better but I want our club to be Respected and know what it takes to get it.
> [snapback]2487325[/snapback]​*



I like that Pontiac, post that shit up :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2004, 04:31 PM
> *Nice truck, but please don't consider it a Lowrider.
> [snapback]2487237[/snapback]​*


i feel ya but i can't stand the term mini truck. but i hear ya
oh yeah thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 8 2004, 05:13 PM
> *i feel ya but i can't stand the term mini truck. but i hear ya
> oh yeah thanks!
> [snapback]2487389[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2004, 01:20 AM
> *well be happy man.  When I see a traditional with nothing done to it except for some chrome 13s I get happy, because there isn't much over here worth while to look at, right now anyway.
> [snapback]2481122[/snapback]​*


Thats true here too


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

High standards are great but you can make a mistake by requiring the cars in your club to have candy paints, chrome undercarriages, etc. Not everyone has deep pockets to do that type of stuff. This is especially true when most people are starting out in lowrideing. When I joined the San Diego chapter of GROUPE the standard for us was such that we were only looking for show cars. Because of that, our membership dwindled to almost nothing. It wasn't until they started letting folks in with clean street cars that the chapter was able to get back on it's feet. Those guys coming in with street cars is where the future of your club will be. If they are around long enough, some of them will build the really nice show cars. Looking at some of cars the San Diego chapter has had featured in the magazines I can see a few that started as clean street cars.

As far as the people you see running around with their head held high who only have a late model car with rims, more power to them. They have a right to be proud of thier car. And who knows what their car may become in a few years.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

i feel what you all are saying ...but ... whats the differnce between a spending 12000 on a 2000 towncar and putting rims ..or buying a clean impala for 12000 and putting rims??? both spent the same money? .. i feel a stock car is a stock car no matter what it is .... i think every car that flys a plauqe should be customized to be a lowrider(chrome,hyd,paint,ext.) i gues it all depends on the plauqe your trying to fly!!! i kno my click is a bit hard to get into (standards) ... but that how you keep the junk out !!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 8 2004, 04:27 PM
> *High standards are great but you can make a mistake by requiring the cars in your club to have candy paints, chrome undercarriages, etc. Not everyone has deep pockets to do that type of stuff. This is especially true when most people are starting out in lowrideing. When I joined the San Diego chapter of GROUPE the standard for us was such that we were only looking for show cars. Because of that, our membership dwindled to almost nothing. It wasn't until they started letting folks in with clean street cars that the chapter was able to get back on it's feet. Those guys coming in with street cars is where the future of your club will be. If they are around long enough, some of them will build the really nice show cars. Looking at some of cars the San Diego chapter has had featured in the magazines I can see a few that started as clean street cars.
> 
> As far as the people you see running around with their head held high who only have a late model car with rims, more power to them. They have a right to be proud of thier car. And who knows what their car may become in a few years.
> [snapback]2487429[/snapback]​*


YOU READING MY MIND AGAIN HOMIE..........CAUSE YOU HIT THAT ONE ON THE DOLLOR.......AND YOU BROTHERS IN SAN DIEGO LOOK GOOD............


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

kabfckwbdhciwbsdcihwebdcilhbweihcjbaslkjdhcblkHBDASCLKJHBSLJKDCBalkhsdbv


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2004, 10:48 PM
> *I see alot of clubs now days allowing cars to fly plaques with wheels and a cd player. I mean when I was in a club our rules stated to have a plaque you had to have paint hydros etc etc. I see SO many Big Bodies w/ stock paint and wheels rolling acting like they are lowrider kings. If you have a stock car with wheels do you think clubs should allow plaques? I pretty much mean like newer cars Lincolns Cadis shit like that.
> [snapback]2481048[/snapback]​*



Agree: as a personal opinion I believe that you should be cut and rolling 13 or 14's With hydraulics, whether its 1 batter in the trunk or 14, it should at least dip up and down to pertain to a club. Usually the guys who have 13 or 14's without having a cut car are the ones messing up the sport with their burnouts, etc... 

New Lincoln
New Caddy
=
Hydraulics :biggrin: 

p.s. i'm not stepping on anyones shoes now... sorry if I stepped on someone.

How about a honda without hydraulics and on 13's Mr. Impala? hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 8 2004, 04:29 PM
> *i feel what you all are saying ...but ... whats the differnce between a spending 12000 on a 2000 towncar and putting rims ..or buying a clean impala for 12000 and putting rims??? both spent the same money? .. i feel a stock car is a stock car no matter what it is .... i think every car that flys a plauqe should be customized to be a lowrider(chrome,hyd,paint,ext.)  i gues it all depends on the plauqe your trying  to fly!!! i kno my click is a bit hard to get into (standards) ... but that how you keep the junk out !!!!!
> [snapback]2487443[/snapback]​*



QUIT YO LIEING NIEAGUH!!!

:biggrin: 

j.k. QUE BOLA ASERE CONSORTE!!!


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 7 2004, 08:15 PM
> *My first car was a bone stock 78 Monte Carlo and I rode the stock caps (polished up and gleaming) with Goodyear Arriva whitewalls and armor all.  I had bone stock CLEAN interior and Kenwood 4X10s in the rear deck.  Let me tell you I was RIDER at 14.  To me that was lowriding.  I still like that look.
> [snapback]2482567[/snapback]​*


Heck yeah, when I first bought my Regal I had the stock wire wheel hubcaps as clean as they could be, 14" Hercs with the fat whitewalls and a Kenwood CD player. I still got a lot of compliments on how clean my car was. I was a Lowrider at heart. I still have the stock paint and interior, I like it that way. But I always would like more, I just don't have the resources right now. On the other hand I see what Mr Impala is getting at, I think if your car is stock with rims, have it cut before you fly a plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 8 2004, 05:27 PM
> *High standards are great but you can make a mistake by requiring the cars in your club to have candy paints, chrome undercarriages, etc. Not everyone has deep pockets to do that type of stuff. This is especially true when most people are starting out in lowrideing. When I joined the San Diego chapter of GROUPE the standard for us was such that we were only looking for show cars. Because of that, our membership dwindled to almost nothing. It wasn't until they started letting folks in with clean street cars that the chapter was able to get back on it's feet. Those guys coming in with street cars is where the future of your club will be. If they are around long enough, some of them will build the really nice show cars. Looking at some of cars the San Diego chapter has had featured in the magazines I can see a few that started as clean street cars.
> 
> As far as the people you see running around with their head held high who only have a late model car with rims, more power to them. They have a right to be proud of thier car. And who knows what their car may become in a few years.
> [snapback]2487429[/snapback]​*



VERY WELL put. We ask ourselves this ?? also. We try to keep high standards, but there are few show cars out there that are not already in a club, and the ones that aren't do not want to be in a club. The existing members can only build a 30K car so often, so you tend to burn the current cars out. We also have some very good friends with cars who fit the club, but their cars are not quite up to par, so what do you do?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 11:00 AM
> *We also have some very good friends with cars who fit the club, but their cars are not quite up to par, so what do you do?
> [snapback]2489510[/snapback]​*


Jump off a bridge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 9 2004, 11:09 AM
> *Jump off a bridge.
> [snapback]2489529[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 10:00 AM
> *We also have some very good friends with cars who fit the club, but their cars are not quite up to par, so what do you do?
> [snapback]2489510[/snapback]​*



you make those cars into club hoppers hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 11:22 AM
> *you make those cars into club hoppers hahaha :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489568[/snapback]​*



At least we would know where to get the coils :biggrin:


----------



## GAME (Feb 27, 2004)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :around: :around: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 10:24 AM
> *At least we would know where to get the coils :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489573[/snapback]​*



hahaha, hey bro, you down to go to St. Louis with the impy? for a show next year, summer time? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 11:27 AM
> *hahaha, hey bro, you down to go to St. Louis with the impy? for a show next year, summer time? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489586[/snapback]​*



Actually I am, but it would have to be enclosed, and I don't think I'll be out by summer. Supposed to take the car to the painter in Feb. All body work is done though, just need colors blown on it :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 10:31 AM
> *Actually I am, but it would have to be enclosed, and I don't think I'll be out by summer. Supposed to take the car to the painter in Feb. All body work is done though, just need colors blown on it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489600[/snapback]​*



its in august :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Nacho, I say you and Dippinit should come see me in P-Town next year!! Since you have stood me up for almost two years now :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 9 2004, 11:50 AM
> *Nacho, I say you and Dippinit should come see me in P-Town next year!! Since you have stood me up for almost two years now :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489664[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 An invite by the Jendas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

to me theirs many forms of lowriding,
you have the radical builders,
the street riders
and those who build hoppers.

i beleive that a ride must have the fallowin,custom paint,hydrualics,rims,interior,and so on.

now comparin a 96 big body to a 64 impala,
to me i see both of them the same,

most impalas you see are original,but they added wheels and juice.

the same with the 96 big bodies,their usually stock,with wheels and juice.

not all of us have a huge bank acount,but do what we can with what we have.

the main thing is we have the right intentions .

just my opinion.

keep riding.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 10:52 AM
> *:0  :0 An invite by the Jendas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489676[/snapback]​*



she loves us hahaha...
OSC 05 we going to Portland to eat some eggs with mushrooms and potatoes :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 09:54 AM
> *she loves us hahaha...
> OSC 05 we going to Portland to eat some eggs with mushrooms and potatoes  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489685[/snapback]​*


Ya left out the chilli peppers!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 11:54 AM
> *she loves us hahaha...
> OSC 05 we going to Portland to eat some eggs with mushrooms and potatoes  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489685[/snapback]​*



why do you have to be racial :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 06:54 PM
> *she loves us hahaha...
> OSC 05 we going to Portland to eat some eggs with mushrooms and potatoes  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489685[/snapback]​*


You come over to Stockholm and we'll eat some mushrooms... :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 9 2004, 10:57 AM
> *Ya left out the chilli peppers!
> [snapback]2489704[/snapback]​*




hahahaa, true, I ate those style eggs in Eugene when I use to visit my exgf.

Eggs, mushroom, potatoe, tomatoe, peppers, and cheese i believe... oh and onion lol


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Dec 9 2004, 11:05 AM
> *You come over to Stockholm and we'll eat some mushrooms... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489740[/snapback]​*



hahaa, I'll be up there repping OSC/Individuals next year hopefully... 



AND I AM NOT BEING RACIAL hahahaha

Dippinit will go with me to Portland LOL


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

damn this topic grew a few pages since i last seen it...took some time to read all that lol

anyways i thought i would like to mention that out on the east it would probably cost nearly double the money to fix a ride up compared to the west coast...not counting that you cant trust half the places around here.. so that means you would have to travel to a reputable shop to have high quality work done...alot of people just cant afford that... 
ive been in va for like 2 years now and i still dont know of anywhere short of a 4 hour drive that will lay kandy paint right


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 9 2004, 11:14 AM
> *damn this topic grew a few pages since i last seen it...took some time to read all that lol
> 
> anyways i thought i would like to mention that out on the east it would probably cost nearly double the money to fix a ride up compared to the west coast...not counting that you cant trust half the places around here.. so that means you would have to travel to a reputable shop to have high quality work done...alot of people just cant afford that...
> ...



a real lowrider shouldn't need kandy paint. As long as it has switches, body, and interior are straight, and you dippin up and down, you are bad ass...

not bad ass from europe either, lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 11:22 AM
> *you......... take the bumpers off....put big wheels and tires on them....and make those cars into club hoppers hahaha :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489568[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 9 2004, 11:22 AM
> *:0  :0 :thumbsdown:  :biggrin: hillbilly people just don't know when to quit trying to trash mexicans in california
> [snapback]2489803[/snapback]​*



that's awfully sad of you think that way man... Lowriding is about unity not racism hahaha


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 12:24 PM
> *that's awfully sad of you think that way man... Lowriding is about unity not racism hahaha
> [snapback]2489812[/snapback]​*



hahahaahah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 9 2004, 11:31 AM
> *hahahaahah :roflmao: you mexicans always crack me up, what you guys need to do is stop eating so many beans, cuss ya'll full of hot air :roflmao:
> [snapback]2489844[/snapback]​*


now pimpin homie, please don't talk about us like that. Heard of piston pumps? Well, we use bean pumps on our cars homie... :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 12:08 PM
> *Dippinit will go with me to Portland LOL
> [snapback]2489757[/snapback]​*



63Dippn doesn't exist any more
:tears: :tears:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 12:33 PM
> *Heard of piston pumps? Well, we use bean pumps on our cars homie...eat em up....fart in the tanks....instant power!!!  :0  And no one likes to get near the trunks!!
> [snapback]2489858[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 11:40 AM
> *63Dippn doesn't exist any more
> :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2489888[/snapback]​*



you sold it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 12:41 PM
> *you sold it?
> [snapback]2489894[/snapback]​*


It's sitting on a body dolly in yellow primer, with wires hanging from the dash. Well I guess it does still exist, just will have a make over :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 11:46 AM
> *It's sitting on a body dolly in yellow primer, with wires hanging from the dash. Well I guess it does still exist, just will have a make over :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489918[/snapback]​*



i'll sponsor you with some OSC stickers and patterns :biggrin: kinda hondaish, but it'll look nice LOL

you can have new patterns every weekend LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 12:49 PM
> *i'll sponsor you with some OSC stickers and patterns  :biggrin: kinda hondaish, but it'll look nice LOL
> 
> you can have new patterns every weekend LOL
> [snapback]2489938[/snapback]​*


I like the ones that look like water splashed on, and powered by Toyota across the windshield. :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 01:18 PM
> *a real lowrider shouldn't need kandy paint. As long as it has switches, body, and interior are straight, and you dippin up and down, you are bad ass...
> 
> not bad ass from europe either, lol
> [snapback]2489793[/snapback]​*


i know you dont need kandy paint...i was just pointing out that the quality work here is lower as well as the price being higher... get less and pay more... im done with this place though...the weather, people, jacked up trucks, laws,....all of it.. once i get out of school im moving


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 11:51 AM
> *I like the ones that look like water splashed on, and powered by Toyota across the windshield.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2489947[/snapback]​*



we'll get some of those for the impy...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 01:11 PM
> *we'll get some of those for the impy...
> [snapback]2490031[/snapback]​*



changing the subject, imma need coils, in a couple months. I have the precut ones from Homies, and they are too long for coil over, so if you have shorter precut, chrome, I need about 7 tons :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Dec 6 2004, 10:58 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2481088[/snapback]​*



I's say if the paint is decent and plans are made to have it sprayed when the paint becomes undecent. Stock paint with wheels, stereo, custom mods(not body mods)should be allowed. It just depends on the combo of things done and planned on being done, and the car itself.

but its seems like alot of guys are looking at it like if its not candy and or flake, its not a lowrider unless its original like a bomb or classic


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 8 2004, 02:01 PM
> *So can i get a honest opinion about my ride and yes i ride on a budget. this is not factory paint but it's not candy either. the interior is fully coustomized and has a 2 pump setup! haven't got to the point of chroming yet but it is in the plans very soon and yes it's a daily driver as well. Rain, shine, sleet, or snow, i go's no where without the lo-lo!
> [snapback]2487118[/snapback]​*


Fuck what people say :uh: Your truck is lower than stock height so I dont see why you cant consider it a lowrider...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Dec 9 2004, 09:46 PM
> *Fuck what people say :uh: Your truck is lower than stock so I dont see why you cant consider it a lowrider...
> [snapback]2491526[/snapback]​*


my point exactly! i know it's not a 60's imp but damn that's how i live my life as a lowrider!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 8 2004, 03:27 PM
> *High standards are great but you can make a mistake by requiring the cars in your club to have candy paints, chrome undercarriages, etc. Not everyone has deep pockets to do that type of stuff. This is especially true when most people are starting out in lowrideing. When I joined the San Diego chapter of GROUPE the standard for us was such that we were only looking for show cars. Because of that, our membership dwindled to almost nothing. It wasn't until they started letting folks in with clean street cars that the chapter was able to get back on it's feet. Those guys coming in with street cars is where the future of your club will be. If they are around long enough, some of them will build the really nice show cars. Looking at some of cars the San Diego chapter has had featured in the magazines I can see a few that started as clean street cars.
> 
> As far as the people you see running around with their head held high who only have a late model car with rims, more power to them. They have a right to be proud of thier car. And who knows what their car may become in a few years.
> [snapback]2487429[/snapback]​*


Very well said


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 9 2004, 09:48 PM
> *my point exactly! i know it's not a 60's imp but damn that's how i live my life as a lowrider!
> [snapback]2491537[/snapback]​*


pic?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 9 2004, 07:48 PM
> *my point exactly! i know it's not a 60's imp but damn that's how i live my life as a lowrider!
> [snapback]2491537[/snapback]​*


Just because it doesnt fit people's taste, doesnt mean its not a lowrider. People are forgetting why and how "lowriding" started. Im pretty sure the first lowriders didnt have hydraulics, wire rims, candy paint jobs etc etc


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Dec 9 2004, 09:52 PM
> *Just because it doesnt fit people's taste, doesnt mean its not a lowrider. People are forgetting why and how "lowriding" started. Im pretty sure the first lowriders didnt have hydraulics, wire rims, candy paint jobs etc etc
> [snapback]2491548[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 9 2004, 10:48 PM
> *my point exactly! i know it's not a 60's imp but damn that's how i live my life as a lowrider!
> [snapback]2491537[/snapback]​*




its all good, I mean, it could be worse, Im glad to see you dont have a raced out honda.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Dec 9 2004, 09:52 PM
> *Just because it doesnt fit people's taste, doesnt mean its not a lowrider. People are forgetting why and how "lowriding" started. Im pretty sure the first lowriders didnt have hydraulics, wire rims, candy paint jobs etc etc
> [snapback]2491548[/snapback]​*


exactly... there is a pic of my ride on page 2 i think. that's why i lowride and that's why i will always lowride no matter what i have!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 9 2004, 08:56 PM
> *its all good, I mean, it could be worse, Im glad to see you dont have a raced out honda.
> [snapback]2491559[/snapback]​*



 
hondas are nice, just not for lowriding..lol


:biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

for brent.... :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Hey Mr "Advisor" were talking about lowriders not euros buddy


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 23 2004, 03:18 AM
> *Hey Mr "Advisor" were talking about lowriders not euros buddy
> [snapback]2534729[/snapback]​*


 :0 nothing against euro's but good point. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)

Im in the Boston area and Im just happy to see Lowriders here period.
There are some that are magazine worthy , and others that you wouldnt want to be seen in but the fact that the sport is alive is enough for me.

As far as clubs go, there are some that you just cant get into unless your car is amazing , but some just dont have that option, you would have a president of a club with a hot car and no members.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

This may make no sense, cause my thoughts are all over the place. Should you roll a plaque in a stock car with wires? Maybe, is it your daily and you already have a bad ass ridwith a plaque? Is a "stock bigbody with wires" the cleanest car in your hood? Sure, in cali this car may be no big deal, but in diff parts of the US, it is. Also, lowridin to me, is cruisin around with your homeboys n' shit right? When did it become so car show orientated? Sure being part of a large, nationwide club, you would want your cars to represent well for the sake of the club. BUt is this the same on a local level? Kinda off topic, but what about motorcyle clubs, where the main focus of the club is the brotherhood, not if you bikes got custom paint or chrome pipes? Maybe the clubs epectations are not high. They just wanna roll their rides.
ALSO, i'm kinda gettin a little tired of this whole false image we are pretending to have. All the "build it right bro, do it yourself man, keep it real, it don't come out till its clean" BULLSHIT. For every "clean" ride you'll see, there are prob. 10 junk rides. "we lowriders are a diff breed, we take pride in our ride" BULLSHIT. I could see that true for the true "car builders" that are also lowriders, but the majority of rides that we have ALL seen are not built to any standard. Most cars are built to "get it out there, and roll". Sure, ive seen perfection takin to the farthest extreme in the class of cars we call lowriders, farther than the muscle cars etc. But i'm willing to bet that that "ideal" is only important to a handfull of people. Oh fuck am I rambling or what? 
Bottom line, whatever. Puttin a plaque on junk doesn't effect me at all. And neither does a million dollar car with a "bought" plaque in the window for shows only.


----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)

I think this cant be answered because every club has different standards, but what I dont understand is how a lowered truck isnt considered a lowrider just because its a truck. Or how because a car has 15 inch wheels instead of 14 s its not a lowrider, etc

The original Lowriders didnt have Hydraulics, candy paint or wire wheels but it seems now that everyone feels these are included in the definition of LOWRIDER.

Im 30 years old, and it bothers me that the DR Dre video is Old School to everyone.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TODD1_@Dec 26 2004, 06:20 PM
> *I think this cant be answered because every club has different standards, but what I dont understand is how a lowered truck isnt considered a lowrider just because its a truck. Or how because a car has 15 inch wheels instead of 14 s its not a lowrider, etc
> 
> The original Lowriders didnt have Hydraulics, candy paint  or wire wheels but it seems now that everyone feels these are included in the definition of LOWRIDER.
> ...



Your in Massachusetts im willing to bet the Dr Dre video has more nice lowriders than your whole state combined :biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Bottom line, whatever. Puttin a plaque on junk doesn't effect me at all. And neither does a million dollar car with a "bought" plaque in the window for shows only.



thats a good point as well... people might get all bent out of shape over buckets flying plaques..... but what about the show carsw with "bought" plaques?


----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)

Your probably close to being right but that just proves my point.

So if we dont have 5 cars in the state ( which isnt true ) that are LET ME RIDE worthy then no one in Massachusetts should roll with a plaque?

Or have a club even? 

A Lowrider car club is a group of people that all drive lowriders and roll together, the Plaque is the stamp that shows everyone else, that we are together. It doesnt matter if your rockin an escort with cut springs.

Most of these Gold Frame cars are build by corporations anyway.

Bottom line is standards. You join a club and they have Standards , if your car does not meet these standards you can not by club rules roll with their Plaque. In Massachusetts the standards are lower because there just isnt enough lowriders here. My car in California would be in the parking lot of a show, but here im in it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TODD1_@Dec 27 2004, 12:24 PM
> *
> 
> Most of these Gold Frame cars are build by corporations anyway.
> ...




:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 


man, dont post when you dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:---------------corporations--------hahahahah that's funny right there


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 27 2004, 11:40 AM
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> man, dont post when you dont know what you are talking about.
> [snapback]2546355[/snapback]​*


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

Not all clubs are the same, and it makes a big difference if you're talking about what kind of vehicle is wothy of a plaque.
Some 'show' clubs have members that hardly know each other, and having a plaque in their daily may be against the rules.
I think alot of street clubs are more about the members, and the plaque is how they represent their crew, it's often put in the back window of a stock caddy or linclon, and cleanliness is the only requirement. It's not about an impressively built custom car, it's about the people and the lifestyle.


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

[attachmentid=80385]


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I like how we all keep saying "bottom line." I say that all the time, and now your'e all hooked. hahahahaha 


And about the dre day videos, etc. I'm not tryin to step on toes and claim I know eveything, cause I DEFINATLY don't, but most of the cars in those vids are junk. When they show up on ebay, and they look like they're about to explode. 2x4 hold downs, solinoids sheet metal srewed into trunk floor etc.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

and these are the types of cars that we question why they have plaques on? is that the type of building you want a club to be know for???? nothing againstthe street riders and the local clubs---that was not the original question---is was all about stock cars right out of a dealer or something w/ some 300 rims slapped on w/ a plaque in the back window-------that was the question???? :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 27 2004, 04:06 PM
> *When they show up on ebay, and they look like they're about to explode. 2x4 hold downs, solinoids sheet metal srewed into trunk floor etc.
> [snapback]2546862[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Well this is an old topic but I'll respond anywayz..

I ain't gonna lie.. All I can afford to do is build a g-body, big body caddy or linc if I can find one cheap, or if I push it a 4 door hardtop impala...

And as long as it's a driver and I'm in school I'm not taking the time and money out to do a full out paintjob, chroem underneath, and interior... The stock interior stays if it's in good condition, it'll either be repainted a stock color or candied a solid color w/ no gold leaf, patternz, murals or nothing... Maybe a gold leaf or some flake if I'm being big-headed.. And probally no juice... On real daytons.. Sorry but it's about what suits you.. If it's you daily you ain't gonna put money into paint and chrome..

The most I'd do is chrome a-arms and steering linkage... And I'd have to think long and hard on juice because it's too expensive and too much of a headache... 

Now it would be up to my president if it deserves a plaque or not.. Personally I say it doesn't until it's juiced.. But he may think different.. There's lowered cars with no juice in UCE, Rollerz Only, and a few other clubs..


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

I fell it's defiatley club based rules. "TO EACH HIS OWN". Some build trailer queens to grace the pages of LRM and Vegas Shows, Some build sick dailys, some run what they brung. So to each his won. It all comes to this point, you rock your 64 Imp, with the all chrome chassis, I rock the 86 bagged cutt supreme with $400 14's. 

When I'm on the Blvd with my crew everyone knows who we are. When you trailer your queen in and set her on a mirrors and rug, they know who you are. 

But the limmit is the level of enjoyment you get out of your whip. 

I'll always rock the Daily...

:thumbsup:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 27 2004, 03:29 PM
> *and these are the types of cars that we question why they have plaques on? is that the type of building you want a club to be know for???? nothing againstthe street riders and the local clubs---that was not the original question---is was all about stock cars right out of a dealer or something w/ some 300 rims slapped on w/ a plaque in the back window-------that was the question???? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2546910[/snapback]​*



nothing compares to a classic car built properly, but I'd rather see a new car with rims than an old car that's built poorly. I think it depends on what the club wants to be known for. If high dollar impalas is what you roll, then a new lincoln on $300 rims is definitely going to threaten your reputation


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

good looking club :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

MAN CHECK THEM FOOLS OR DO LIKE THE "I" DOES-CLOWN THEIR ASS.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 27 2004, 04:06 PM
> *I like how we all keep saying "bottom line."  I say that all the time, and now your'e all hooked. hahahahaha
> And about the dre day videos, etc.  I'm not tryin to step on toes and claim I know eveything, cause I DEFINATLY don't, but most of the cars in those vids are junk.  When they show up on ebay, and they look like they're about to explode. 2x4 hold downs, solinoids sheet metal srewed into trunk floor etc.
> [snapback]2546862[/snapback]​*



uhm... have to recheck on dre day... but becareful because Individuals Car Club L.A. has had a lot of their cars come out on videos and believe me, they aren't junk... after they sell them, people will do what they want to do... or do you think smileys car the Under Taker is a piece of junk? I don't think so... 

Nacho
Individuals L.A.


----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 27 2004, 11:40 AM
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> man, dont post when you dont know what you are talking about.
> [snapback]2546355[/snapback]​*



Im getting off track.

My point is it all depends on the club. 
Different clubs vary greatly in the quality of their rides.

So there isnt an answer to this topic.

Thats all Im saying.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

bottom line to this topic, LOWRIDER CLUBS SHOULD NOT ALLOW CARS WITH THE ORIGINAL PAINT JOB ON THEM INTO THE CLUB.



paint jobs from the factory are full or orange peel and they have hardly no clear on them, HAVE PRIDE AND AT LEAST WETSAND THE ORANGE PEEL OUT AND RECLEAR THE PAINT, OR AT LEAST WAIT UNTIL YOU CAN GET IT DONE BEFORE YOU FLY THE PLAQUE.




stock paint isnt good enough, period. original paint colors are OK on some cars, but the original paint that GM or FoMoCo applied when the car was built is bullshit, like I said, have a little pride before you fly that plaque.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 27 2004, 07:17 PM
> *bottom line to this topic, LOWRIDER CLUBS SHOULD NOT ALLOW CARS WITH THE ORIGINAL PAINT JOB ON THEM INTO THE CLUB.
> paint jobs from the factory are full or orange peel and they have hardly no clear on them, HAVE PRIDE AND AT LEAST WETSAND THE ORANGE PEEL OUT AND RECLEAR THE PAINT, OR AT LEAST WAIT UNTIL YOU CAN GET IT DONE BEFORE YOU FLY THE PLAQUE.
> stock paint isnt good enough, period.  original paint colors are OK on some cars, but the original paint that GM or FoMoCo applied when the car was built is bullshit, like I said, have a little pride before you fly that plaque.
> [snapback]2547432[/snapback]​*



dang, well, my 92 honda didn't have orange peel... actually, I think I took the clear off and it was on its last layer of paint hahaha


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 27 2004, 08:17 PM
> *bottom line to this topic, LOWRIDER CLUBS SHOULD NOT ALLOW CARS WITH THE ORIGINAL PAINT JOB ON THEM INTO THE CLUB.
> paint jobs from the factory are full or orange peel and they have hardly no clear on them, HAVE PRIDE AND AT LEAST WETSAND THE ORANGE PEEL OUT AND RECLEAR THE PAINT, OR AT LEAST WAIT UNTIL YOU CAN GET IT DONE BEFORE YOU FLY THE PLAQUE.
> stock paint isnt good enough, period.  original paint colors are OK on some cars, but the original paint that GM or FoMoCo applied when the car was built is bullshit, like I said, have a little pride before you fly that plaque.
> [snapback]2547432[/snapback]​*


Who do you think you are to say what clubs should and should not do!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Dec 27 2004, 09:31 PM
> *Who do you think you are to say what clubs should and should not do!!
> [snapback]2547488[/snapback]​*




well, it aint my call, I dont care what clubs do, if they want their level of quality to be lower than others thats their business.



BUT ORIGINAL PAINT FUCKING SUCKS, BOTTOM LINE, HAVE PRIDE AND REPAINT THE CAR, ESPECIALLY IF YOU LIVE IN LA, THERE ARE DOZENS OF HIGH QUALITY PAINTERS OUT THERE.


If a club wants to be known for allowing someone to run a plaque before the car is even finished, then thats their mistake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 27 2004, 09:22 PM
> *dang, well, my 92 honda didn't have orange peel... actually, I think I took the clear off and it was on its last layer of paint hahaha
> [snapback]2547447[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 27 2004, 06:09 PM
> *I fell it's defiatley club based rules. "TO EACH HIS OWN". Some build trailer queens to grace the pages of LRM and Vegas Shows, Some build sick dailys, some run what they brung. So to each his won. It all comes to this point, you rock your 64 Imp, with the all chrome chassis, I rock the 86 bagged cutt supreme with $400 14's.
> 
> [snapback]2547019[/snapback]​*


agreed. build what you want and what you can afford. If you wanna see someone build something different, come up out your pockets and finance some of it. If not, sit back and worry about your own shit


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

For those of us who appreciate the olders rides we agree there are way to many newer cars hitting the shows. It would help if these new model cars would have some custom mods that draw your attention. It must be said that if you spend your time building a older car you will appreciate & respect others who have done the time thing. Pop-up cars are are just that pop-up and pop out!!! 

We look forward to 2005, Lets see some smooth mods on these so called new cars. Example: When A four door is turned into a two door. Don't disappoint all those crazy car builders in the lowrider world. :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bonecrusher_@Dec 27 2004, 11:12 PM
> *For those of us who appreciate the olders rides we agree there are way to many newer cars hitting the shows. It would help if these new model cars would have some custom mods that draw your attention. It must be said that if you spend your time building a older car you will appreciate & respect others who have done the time thing. Pop-up cars are are just that pop-up and pop out!!!
> 
> We look forward to 2005, Lets see some smooth mods on these so called new cars. Example: When A four door is turned into a two door.  Don't disappoint all those crazy car builders in the lowrider world.  :biggrin:    :machinegun:
> [snapback]2548202[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Another bottom line. If you have issues with how a club is rolling, go to their meeting and let them know how you feel. I'm sure they will welcome your input.

Maybe they'll make you their president. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 28 2004, 05:17 AM
> *bottom line to this topic, LOWRIDER CLUBS SHOULD NOT ALLOW CARS WITH THE ORIGINAL PAINT JOB ON THEM INTO THE CLUB.
> paint jobs from the factory are full or orange peel and they have hardly no clear on them, HAVE PRIDE AND AT LEAST WETSAND THE ORANGE PEEL OUT AND RECLEAR THE PAINT, OR AT LEAST WAIT UNTIL YOU CAN GET IT DONE BEFORE YOU FLY THE PLAQUE.
> stock paint isnt good enough, period.  original paint colors are OK on some cars, but the original paint that GM or FoMoCo applied when the car was built is bullshit, like I said, have a little pride before you fly that plaque.
> [snapback]2547432[/snapback]​*



Exactly what I was saying! If it's a brand new Big Body Caddy that's all black on black on black like Trudawg's I'd reclear it and wetsand it... But if it's an old g-body I'd either do a simple candy with no leafing, pinstripe, or murals, or an O.G. color from Nissan or Lambourghini, or somebody else that has nice stock colors..

But stock silver blue, faded brown, midnight blue (on regals especially), grey, white, or any of those other annoying stock paintjobs on g-bodies or anythign else shouldn't be in a respectable club.. Or don't put a plauqe in until you're ready.. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 12:17 AM
> *A persons attitude can make a big difference I agree. Don't think it would matter if a car was built in a month or 10 years if its a bad car its a bad car. I saw a 61 that was built in a month from BTC that was fucking bad ass. I guess my whole point is the defenition of lowriding has changed with the invention of the 200.00 wire wheels i see SO many cars on wheels and stock paint its amazing
> [snapback]2481117[/snapback]​*


I hear what your saying and its true,it seems like some guys go and buy a big body,or just a stock 83 Caddi,Monte carlo,Cutty,Etc,Slap some 250.00 rims on,a cd player,Maco paint job and they are flying a plaque.
Me,I take pride in my shit and try to do as much as My $$ my allow me to do,but I do it right.No cutting corners.Even the little things like Door sills get replaced in my rides.
To each their own,but to me,rims and a cd player in a stock car is NOT Lowriding.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Didn't lowriding start with building a car you could get your hands on with the $ you could spare and making something that stands out? Lowriding was started in the barrios by poor kids that could not go out and afford that new expensive car the rich kids had. Thank lowrider magazine for bringing in the commercialism and the big $ to lowriding. If you have a clean ass ride, more power to you. If you have a bucket and are proud of what you got and still tring to come up, also more power to you. Diffrent strokes for different folks, que no? That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 27 2004, 05:09 PM
> *I fell it's defiatley club based rules. "TO EACH HIS OWN". Some build trailer queens to grace the pages of LRM and Vegas Shows, Some build sick dailys, some run what they brung. So to each his won. It all comes to this point, you rock your 64 Imp, with the all chrome chassis, I rock the 86 bagged cutt supreme with $400 14's.
> 
> When I'm on the Blvd with my crew everyone knows who we are. When you trailer your queen in and set her on a mirrors and rug, they know who you are.
> ...


Dayum, nicely said bro. My Bonnie was built (and still being built) with just tearing shit up on the street. It breaks and comes back stronger. My El Camino and '54 will be built with shows more in mind.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 28 2004, 11:35 AM
> *Didn't lowriding start with building a car you could get your hands on with the $ you could spare and making something that stands out? Lowriding was started in the barrios by poor kids that could not go out and afford that new expensive car the rich kids had. Thank lowrider magazine for bringing in the commercialism and the big $ to lowriding. If you have a clean ass ride, more power to you. If you have a bucket and are proud of what you got and still tring to come up, also more power to you. Diffrent strokes for different folks, que no? That's just my 2 cents.
> [snapback]2549422[/snapback]​*


your 2 cents is worth more like 2 million dollars, just too bad people on this site thinks that Primedia McArglus (sp) are the ones that created the sport


----------



## TODD1 (Aug 20, 2004)

I have to be done with this topic after this but my last comment is:

Paint doesnt have A God Damn thing to do with Lowriding. Look at most of the ORIGINAL lowriders, they were beat boxes, as time went on the cars and the people changed, but the original Lowriders werent rocking Candy Paint, and 50 thousand dollar pinstriping, they were primered most of them.

CMon, people, It seems to me that everyones lost site of this thing of ours.

Dont get me wrong, A car with a 50 G paint job looks a hell of a lot better, but this whole thing is just taking a stock car and adding your personality and imagination to it.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TODD1_@Dec 28 2004, 12:19 PM
> *I have to be done with this topic after this but my last comment is:
> 
> Paint doesnt have A God Damn thing to do with Lowriding. Look at most of the ORIGINAL lowriders, they were beat boxes, as time went on the cars and the people changed, but the original Lowriders werent rocking Candy Paint, and 50 thousand dollar pinstriping, they were primered most of them.
> ...




damn, not in l.a. homie... LOL While growing up I remember lowriders having nice paint jobs with patterns, some airbrushes, wire wheels, and hydraulics. Shit, if you can only afford a Maco, One Day paint job or w/e f_ck it, its a new paint job, just make sure it comes out even and shiny LOL...


----------



## SHAMU (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TODD1_@Dec 28 2004, 02:19 PM
> *I have to be done with this topic after this but my last comment is:
> 
> Paint doesnt have A God Damn thing to do with Lowriding. Look at most of the ORIGINAL lowriders, they were beat boxes, as time went on the cars and the people changed, but the original Lowriders werent rocking Candy Paint, and 50 thousand dollar pinstriping, they were primered most of them.
> ...




damn you are clueless. people used to buy brand new cars off the lot and paint them the next week, Lifestyle, Classics and Imperials all used to do this back in the 70's. Man, you should learn a little before you talk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TODD1_@Dec 28 2004, 02:19 PM
> *
> 
> Paint doesnt have A God Damn thing to do with Lowriding.
> [snapback]2549887[/snapback]​*




HOLY SHIT, YOUR LOST. THATS THE MOST IGNORANT COMMENT I HAVE EVER READ, I KNOW THIS SITE HAS ITS NEWBIES, BUT YOU TAKE THE CAKE.


WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO SAY NEXT, "INTERIOR HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH LOWRIDING" OR "HYDRAULICS DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH LOWRIDING"


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 28 2004, 02:25 PM
> *damn, not in l.a. homie... LOL While growing up I remember lowriders having nice paint jobs with patterns, some airbrushes, wire wheels, and hydraulics. Shit, if you can only afford a Maco, One Day paint job or w/e f_ck it, its a new paint job, just make sure it comes out even and shiny LOL...
> [snapback]2550236[/snapback]​*


I feel ya man. I'm sorry we all can't afford a 50k paintjob and 30k undercarriages, but if all you can do is build within your means, then go for it, let people talk the shit they gonna talk cuz 9 times outta 10 you've heard the same shit a year or 2 ago


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 05:21 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2483301[/snapback]​*


what model is that EQ,I think I got the same one!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

alpine g-180 i have a brand new era g 320 for my 64 rag that i have been saving for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

its the R.O and UCE effect. everyone wants chapters and members anywhere that they could care less what the cars have.


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

I've noticed this trend a lot from where i am but it doesn't matter to me, as long as their representing the lowrider scence or low rod scene. I rather be independant and build my own plaque instead of joining a car club. I'll probably just start a family oriented car club in the near future.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2004, 03:49 PM
> *alpine g-180 i have a brand new era g 320 for my 64 rag that i have been saving for awhile  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2550429[/snapback]​*


You got all the good toys!!
Im still waiting for you to get some more color bars,I want one.
As for the EQ,ill check when I get home,but im positive its the same.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouth_@Dec 28 2004, 04:05 PM
> *its the R.O and UCE effect. everyone wants chapters and members anywhere that they could care less what the cars have.
> [snapback]2550484[/snapback]​*


throw the other big ones in too, but in essence those 2 are the biggest and clubs have to either keep up with them or get rolled over


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 7 2004, 01:56 PM
> *the ponit is  we all dont start out with the best....we grow into it......time will tell, but you the mean time lets not hate on the young bucs,,,we sould help them and offer them advise..................cause lowriding does get better wth time
> [snapback]2482512[/snapback]​*


i agree with you 100 % some of us spend so much time hatin we dont enjoy the lifestyle


----------



## RiderIVLife (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Dec 6 2004, 10:50 PM
> *Its their club, let them do what they want
> [snapback]2481054[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2004, 10:48 PM
> *I see alot of clubs now days allowing cars to fly plaques with wheels and a cd player. I mean when I was in a club our rules stated to have a plaque you had to have paint hydros etc etc. I see SO many Big Bodies w/ stock paint and wheels rolling acting like they are lowrider kings. If you have a stock car with wheels do you think clubs should allow plaques? I pretty much mean like newer cars Lincolns Cadis shit like that.
> [snapback]2481048[/snapback]​*


CARS GOTTA BE FREAKED OUT IN MY OPINION!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 12:48 AM
> *I see alot of clubs now days allowing cars to fly plaques with wheels and a cd player. I mean when I was in a club our rules stated to have a plaque you had to have paint hydros etc etc. I see SO many Big Bodies w/ stock paint and wheels rolling acting like they are lowrider kings. If you have a stock car with wheels do you think clubs should allow plaques? I pretty much mean like newer cars Lincolns Cadis shit like that.
> [snapback]2481048[/snapback]​*



its been like that for yrs now....not even plaques..sticker logos


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i noticed you really never see shitty hot rods if you do they have another catagory called rat rods those are basically shitty primered wannabe hot rods right?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 11:08 AM
> *i noticed you really never see shitty hot rods if you do they have another catagory called rat rods those are basically shitty primered wannabe hot rods right?
> [snapback]3520857[/snapback]​*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA............DAMN BRENT THAT HAD ME ROLLING


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

I REMEMEBER A BRAND NEW CAR 2000 TO BE EXACT SHOWED UP AT A SHOW AND WHEN THE JUDGES SCORED THE CAR IT WAS HIGH. NO DIRT AND NO OVER SPRAY. THE REST OF THE CARS IN THAT CATEGORY HAD TO SETTLE FOR 2ND & 3RD PLACE. YOU CAN BET THEY WERE NOT TO HAPPY. THIS KILLS THE SPORT.

BY THE WAY TO MANY NEW CARS SHOWING UP AT SUPER SHOWS. I'M STILL TRYING TO FINISH UP ON MY CAR SO I CAN GET INTO A CAR CLUB AND THEN ATTEND A SUPER SHOW. 

I'M THINKING IT MAY BE TIME TO BUY ME 2006 AND HIT ALL THE SUPER SHOWS. I BET I'LL WIN 1ST PLACE AFTER ALL THATS WHAT THE PURPOSE IS .. OR ISN'T IT?

I SAY GET A PAINT JOB (CHANGE COLORS) AND LIFT THE CAR BEFORE YOU GET INTO A CAR CLUB OR ATTEND A SUPER SHOW! :twak: :twak:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

If you r lookin for opinions, here's mine.

I think you can roll what you want, but to enter a car in a show, it must be show quality. Too many people thin $20 makes your car a show car. 

But on the other hand, Lowriding to me is more about the people than the cars, you see the same car's all the time, you don't go to a show, hoping that car is there again, you go to see your homies, and have a good time. 

Not every high school kid has a 63 Impala rag, or a full out chrome show car, mostey beaters if you would, but it's thiers, and it is what they make it, and If they did it themselves, I feel it's better than any magazine cover you bought.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 11:08 AM
> *i noticed you really never see shitty hot rods if you do they have another catagory called rat rods those are basically shitty primered wannabe hot rods right?
> [snapback]3520857[/snapback]​*


:twak: hot rods got started by way of rat rods know your fucking history :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 1 2005, 03:51 PM
> *:twak: hot rods got started by way of rat rods know your fucking history :angry:
> [snapback]3523052[/snapback]​*



so the hot rod guys said fuck these pos primered cars and built better ones i never spoke on the history of who did what fuckface


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 02:55 PM
> *so the hot rod guys said fuck these pos primered cars and built better ones i never spoke on the history of who did what fuckface
> [snapback]3523068[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

lol


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 03:55 PM
> *so the hot rod guys said fuck these pos primered cars and built better ones i never spoke on the history of who did what fuckface
> [snapback]3523068[/snapback]​*


cause theyre a lot like you assholes who look down on your own roots. and yes you did look at your post again


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 1 2005, 02:57 PM
> *cause theyre a lot like you assholes who look down on your own roots.  and yes you did look at your post again
> [snapback]3523075[/snapback]​*


the only asshole in here is you,,model boy


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 11:08 AM
> *i noticed you really never see shitty hot rods if you do they have another catagory called rat rods those are basically shitty primered wannabe hot rods right?
> [snapback]3520857[/snapback]​*



ok i looked again dick head rat rods are basically shitty wannabe hot rods i didnt say rat rods came 2nd. rat rod is a term for poor people that can only afford krylon black primer listen to the stray cats watch grease too many times and idolize james dean and have pompador's


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i guess a rat rod is better than the cars you took pics of a tthat picnic i mean rat rods try and make there cars ugly on purpose. Your homies do this to astrovans and put a sticker/plaque on the back lol


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 04:04 PM
> *ok i looked again dick head rat rods are basically shitty wannabe hot rods i didnt say rat rods came 2nd. rat rod is a term for poor people that can only afford krylon black primer listen to the stray cats watch grease too many times and idolize james dean and have pompador's
> [snapback]3523110[/snapback]​*



WUTS WRONG WITH RAT RODS???? ROCKA BILLY STYLE ....  
THEY DO HAVE SOME FINE LOOKING LADIEZ ROLLN WITH THEM...EVEN THOUGHT WITH THAT BLACK PRIMER STILL SOME STILL HAVE STR8 BODY LINES AND SOME BADASS PINSTRIPPING ...

I HOPE YOU DONT GET ALL BENT OUT OF SHAPE AGAIN WHEN WE OR THEY START TO CLOWN ON YOUR CARS ABOUT HOW UGLY THEY ARE TOO ...


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 04:04 PM
> *ok i looked again dick head rat rods are basically shitty ""wannabe"" hot rods i didnt say rat rods came 2nd. rat rod is a term for poor people that can only afford krylon black primer listen to the stray cats watch grease too many times and idolize james dean and have pompador's
> [snapback]3523110[/snapback]​*


the true hotroders all came up from your wannabe hot rods ask the best of them and theyll all tell you they all rolled on primer,used up parts, and mexican blankets and are willing to do it again. poor? :uh:grease man your just gay for mentioning that youre a fucking joke to think that grease is where these guys got that from i now can tell you dont know shit about Rat rodding it aint about primer jack ass pick up a copy of Garage or Ol School Rodz and learn something


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 04:11 PM
> *i guess a rat rod is better than the cars you took pics of a tthat picnic i mean rat rods try and make there cars ugly on purpose. Your homies do this to astrovans and put a sticker/plaque on the back lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: im not even gonna argue with you on that cause you have no fucking idea of what being differrent is about


----------



## $illy (Apr 7, 2005)

The rat rod, black primer, pompador bit is a whole scene. Just because it's not what you are into doesn't make it a bad thing. It's not really for me, but if they like it more power to 'em. 

If a guy wants to fly a plaque w/ rims and a cd player so what. Seems to me most people can tell if a car is truly customized or not. Let's face it, many of the people trying to lowride are in it to be cool not because they really love cars. A plaque helps them advertise how cool they are to everyone when their car doesn't. They'll fade out as the next thing comes along.

Or maybe they are just starting out and that's all they have so far. No reason a group of guys who don't have a lot of money or know how yet can't get together and have a club to support eachother. Either way, I'll survive.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $illy_@Aug 1 2005, 04:22 PM
> *The rat rod, black primer, pompador bit is a whole scene. Just because it's not what you are into doesn't make it a bad thing. It's not really for me, but if they like it more power to 'em.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 1 2005, 04:21 PM
> *:uh: im not even gonna argue with you on that cause you have no fucking idea of what being differrent is about
> [snapback]3523210[/snapback]​*


yeah i dont know nothing about building an astrovan i guess i dont want to be different


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 04:29 PM
> *yeah i dont know nothing about building an astrovan i guess i dont want to be different
> [snapback]3523282[/snapback]​*


yeah bitch thats why you drive and impala like the rest of them with your no vison having ass


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 1 2005, 04:30 PM
> *yeah bitch thats why you drive and impala like the rest of them with your no vison having ass
> [snapback]3523289[/snapback]​*


YEAH LIKE UR BIKE IS BETTER THAN A IMPALA .....OR THAT VAN ..LOOKS LIKE A ICE CREAM TRUCK WOW GREAT VISION ON THAT ONE ....MAYBE HE CAN PUT A BIKE RACK ON FOR YOU SO THE BOTH OF YOU CAN HIT THE SHOWS ...


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

personally ive seen hotrodders become rad rodders because they cant afford to do it the right way. although some people do that on purpose :uh: there are many that follow because its cheap and easy.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 1 2005, 04:36 PM
> *YEAH LIKE UR BIKE IS BETTER THAN A IMPALA .....OR THAT VAN ..LOOKS LIKE A ICE CREAM TRUCK WOW GREAT VISION ON THAT ONE ....MAYBE HE CAN PUT A BIKE RACK ON FOR YOU SO THE BOTH OF YOU CAN HIT THE SHOWS ...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3523336[/snapback]​*


it is  why? cause i can get away with more shit than you could on a car, ride up one ways,run red lights,no insurance, no gas,keeps you in shape and i can hop in front of a cop and he wont do shit ,ive also set off flamethrowers on my bike and they dont do shit do all that with a car then come talk to me.

Schwinn might be the flagship of lowrider bikes but if you looks close enough you see the wall mart bikes,toys r us and kmart frames and i dont mean the bratz bikes


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

you can add this to the van and u both can be rolling but he will still have more stickers than you


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 04:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: sorry you might do that cause your a **** i went and bought a truck. racks are for ****


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 1 2005, 04:44 PM
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: sorry you might do that cause your a **** i went and bought a truck. racks are for ****
> [snapback]3523418[/snapback]​*



exactly why i posted it for you :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 04:45 PM
> *exactly why i posted it for you  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3523425[/snapback]​*


dont have racks cause i dont drive a car


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 1 2005, 04:43 PM
> *it is   why? cause i can get away with more shit than you could on a car, ride up one ways,run red lights,no insurance, no gas,keeps you in shape and  i can hop in front of a cop and he wont do shit ,ive also set off flamethrowers on my bike and they dont do shit do all that with a car then come talk to me.
> 
> Schwinn might be the flagship of lowrider bikes but if you looks close enough you see the wall mart bikes,toys r us and kmart frames and i dont mean the bratz bikes
> [snapback]3523404[/snapback]​*


WOW U CAN HOP IN FRONT A COP ....ALL HE CAN DO IS REALLY GET A GOOD LAUGH LIKE WERE DOING RIGHT NOW......U KNOW U DONT HAVE FLAMETHROWER U MUST PUT THEM SPARKLERS U SAVE FROM THE 4 OF JULY AND PUT THEM IN THE BACK OF UR SISSY BAR ....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OOH YEAH I DO ALSO HAVE A SCHWINN IN MY GARAGE THAT BEEN IN THERE THE 10 YEARS PLUS....STLL LOOKS GOOD ...


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 1 2005, 04:48 PM
> *WOW U CAN HOP IN FRONT A COP ....ALL HE CAN DO IS REALLY GET A GOOD LAUGH LIKE WERE DOING RIGHT NOW......U KNOW U DONT HAVE FLAMETHROWER  U MUST PUT THEM SPARKLERS U SAVE FROM THE 4 OF JULY AND PUT THEM IN THE BACK OF UR SISSY BAR ....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


i got vision pendejo after a few fuck ups i almost got it right


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

put the roof rack on your model cars


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

wow, let's start this up again. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 1 2005, 05:30 PM~3523289
> *yeah bitch thats why you drive and impala like the rest of them with your no vison having ass
> *



<>


----------

